# Soba noodles and rice vermicelli - where to find?



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I never know where to look for these two things in a grocery store. I'm sure I've bought rice vermicelli before but it must have been a fluke that I actually found it. I've never found the soba noodles and have always wanted to try them. I go to a fairly large regular grocery store but also have a health food store available. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Soba noodles are usually in the Asian section because they are used for traditional Japanese dishes. If you can't find them at the regualr store they will have them at the health food sotre.

I have always found rice vermicelli in the section with all the other rice...but if you can't find it in a box its actually pretty easy to make from scratch.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I find both in the Asian section. Both at the regular grocery store and at WF (actually, I don't think I've seen rice noodles in WF).


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Thank you. I checked the Asian/Indian/Thai food section pretty thoroughly. I guess they don't carry it. I'm going to the health food store today so I'll check there.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Probably depnds on where you live, I have found them in the asian section before- but currently they are not available around here. The big flat rice noodles I can find though.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mama* 
Probably depnds on where you live, I have found them in the asian section before- but currently they are not available around here. The big flat rice noodles I can find though.

I ended up using the rice stick (pad thai) noodles for dinner last night. I can always find those so I guess it's just whatever the store carries. Thanks!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Be careful buying soba noodles. Most of the varieties found here in the US do contain wheat flour.

The store on the Eden Foods website carries some 100% buckwheat soba noodles.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Rather then shopping the asian section of your local gracery store, try shopping the grocery section of your local Asian Store


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

I usually find Soba noodles in the produce dept. Rice vermicelli in the pastas/rices or the asian section.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
Rather then shopping the asian section of your local gracery store, try shopping the grocery section of your local Asian Store









Yeah that.

If you have an asian store near you - prices will be lower and merchendise fresher due to higher turnover rate.

In California the 99 Ranch chain was the way to go for asian food... Ahhhh I miss it... They had freaking EVERYTHING...


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
Rather then shopping the asian section of your local gracery store, try shopping the grocery section of your local Asian Store









Well- I would guess if the op is in a smaller area like me where the regular grocery store doesn't carry them- likely there is no Asian Store. The closest "ethnic" store is 1.5 hrs away from where I live.


----------

